

JQuery Facebook Style Token Auto Complete Textfield  - shawnjanas
http://shawnjanas.com/portfolio/jquery-facebook-style-token-auto-complete-textfield/

======
Zarar
Can only select one item in demo. Can't delete item. Not good.

